# Soap smells bad (urine-like)



## Giangxamar (Oct 25, 2011)

I have searched for the answer for this question but I havent found anything, so I hope someone have the answer for me. 

I have just bought this new lye, when I pour the lye mixture into oil and mix for a bit , it started to smell like urine. I never had this problem before with my old lye. But I bought the same lye from the same place and this time it turn out like this. 

I try putting EO and FO in the batch, the EO bar lost that ugly smell so much faster, almost after a day, when the bar with FO still have a slight smell of urine 2 weeks after unmolding.

Can you please tell me what is that smell, where does that come from and how to prevent it in future 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 25, 2011)

First of all, does your lye container say 98% sodium hydroxide ( or 99 or 100%)? It needs to be sodium hydroxide only.

Secondly, are you using any milks?

I sometimes detect a slight ammonia smell, worse with milk soaps for a while but then it disappears.

I have also used some FOs that I can describe as smelling like cat's pee after they've been soaped with.


----------



## tlm884 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hm, all of my soap has smelled like ammonia when I first pour it. And I am using 100% lye. However, the ammonia smell has always disappeared but it makes it hard to gauge what an EO smells like right after a pour. The smell of an EO is always more pleasing after a cure.


----------



## Giangxamar (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your answer, my lye is 99% and I used goat milk for 1 batch, it smell worst than the batch other without milk. But it not slightly smell like urine, it has a very strong smell when i cut it. And all of different FO i used give me that bad experiment,, so Im thinking of sticking to EO only


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 25, 2011)

Makes me think of what somebody else posted here recently, about kids peeing in the rainwater they had collected in the backyard lol.

Sorry I can't help though, I'm not sure why your soap would be smelling like that.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 25, 2011)

It might be ok in a couple of weeks. Who are you getting the fragrance oils from?


----------



## Giangxamar (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm living in Moscow so I got my FO from local store. They imported the FO from Litva. I dont think there is a brand that I can check. The shop uses their name for the label.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 25, 2011)

I get an ammonia like smell in my milk soaps which goes way after the cure. Are your fragrance oil soap safe? I would ask your vendor as not all fragrance oils are. Some are also diluted with chemicals like DPG.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 25, 2011)

Like Soapbuddy and the others said, milk soaps will often get that ammonia smell at first, but it goes away during cure. I've personally found that some soap-safe fragrances and even some colorants can cause an initial bad smell, too, but it all cures out and goes away over a few weeks.

Even so, I agree with Soapbuddy to make sure your fragrances are rated as soap-safe just to be on the safe side.

IrishLass


----------



## Giangxamar (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you guys for your help.
I'm gonna make 1 more batch to make sure if this lye is the bad one, if it is, i'll buy another, if it is because of the milk or FO, I wil stick to EO. 
You guys help me understand a lot. Thanks again <3


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2011)

Are you going to make a small, plain, unscented batch of soap with just water (not milk) to test your sodium hydroxide?


----------



## Giangxamar (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a nice idea actually, i didnt think of it. I just thought i'll make one experimental batch. Then put different EO blend in different cups, and pour the soap in there to see how the smell gonna turn out. But i'll leave 1 cup unscented like you suggest to know exactly what is with the lye. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## corrine025 (Dec 20, 2014)

my husband says that all my soaps have the same "smell" to them.  He is referring to the ones that I made and used small amounts of FO in them.  My new batches where I used about 1oz per lb of oils actually smell like the FO.  Im not sure what the smell is of the first ones.  I would assume soap lol


----------

